# Raleigh Motus Tour Lowstep



## swfcdan (7 Aug 2019)

My mother decided to get one of these to help with the UK hills around her area as she cycles daily, and asked me for advice being a cyclist. She liked this model having done a cycle scheme rent for a month. I was a little hesitant at first due to lack of reviews on Evans cycles website, but then found more very positive reviews on Raleigh's site so thought it seemed a decent choice for her being easy to get on/off, reputable brand etc.

6 weeks or so on she is due to take it in for the free checkup with Evans. However I've found a number of issues with it, having tried it out:

- Gears 6-8 dont change smoothly and fairly noisy gear changes in general (latter part might just be the bike?). I've oiled the chain and found nothing visibly wrong.
- Front brake still a bit noisy after wearing in. And both brake levers seem spongey- hydraulic brakes so presumably need bleeding due to poor set up?
- Battery life up to 110 miles according to website. Yet after a full charge and set on eco it says 70 miles range, and now somehow even less at 55 after full charge. Is battery range inaccurate? Either way it doesn't seem you can ever get more than 70 miles from a charge?
- While pedaling on the Tour power setting, I notice vibration on the soles of my feet. When on Eco and Sport mode the vibration is almost gone, so surely this again must be down to poor set up?
- I can't get the battery lock to actually lock. It pushes in leaving a very tiny gap which might be normal, but after turning key to lock it still can be pulled out just as easily as when it's unlocked! Everything looks fine with no damage, the key clearly works when I try it with the battery out. I think it could have been faulty from the start yet my mum didn't realise as it's stiff to remove anyway!
- Battery socket cap doesn't seem to close properly, and nothing is damaged. In wet weather there's a chance water could get into the socket which is no bueno. Does it really require taping already?

Now obviously the battery lock is a huge deal, so that will need to be sorted somehow. But otherwise am I being too fussy or should I expect all these issues to get sorted? I expected for the money paid that there wouldn't be any issues whatsoever after only a short time, especially not this many. I think some like the brake set-up was done badly from the start, but no way to prove that now. I'm a bit apprehensive about having to mention so many things so any advice appreciated!


----------



## raleighnut (7 Aug 2019)

swfcdan said:


> My mother decided to get one of these to help with the UK hills around her area as she cycles daily, and asked me for advice being a cyclist. She liked this model having done a cycle scheme rent for a month. I was a little hesitant at first due to lack of reviews on Evans cycles website, but then found more very positive reviews on Raleigh's site so thought it seemed a decent choice for her being easy to get on/off, reputable brand etc.
> 
> 6 weeks or so on she is due to take it in for the free checkup with Evans. However I've found a number of issues with it, having tried it out:
> 
> ...



List all the issues on paper* before* you take it in for it's free service or they may miss some.

Oh and range is very subjective, it depends on so many variables, I wouldn't trust it at all but it should be good for a fair distance in this weather but will drop like a stone when it's freezing.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Aug 2019)

Battery range claims on e-bikes are notoriously inaccurate but 70 miles seems pretty impressive. Will she really want to use all that range?
The gear change could just be an adjustment issue. I dont know if batteries are targets for thieves. I should point out the issues to Evans and let them sort it.


----------



## gbb (9 Aug 2019)

My wife has the Motus and it's been very impressive. 
The gear issue you describe is pretty much expected, they often need a cable adjustment when new, they will do that at its service.
Battery range has pretty much been covered. The higher you select your assist level, the quicker it will discharge, then take into account wind speeds etc, theres lots of things come into play. The good thing is the Bosch battery should be up there with the best in quality.
Vibration in Tour mode...doesn't sound quite right. I'd let them know and see what they think. Check with them what the warranty period is and monitor the vibration. I wouldn't be too concerned at this stage, you're well covered I think.
One thing..the battery is very tight to engage on my wifes bike, you really have to push firmly to get it to ' shut' properly.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Aug 2019)

A Bosch dealer told me the latest software has been giving false range readings on some bikes, although the bike should still give its full range.

Hours of fun to be had with the Bosch Range Assistant, but the top and bottom of it is about 40 miles.

https://www.bosch-ebike.com/en/service/range-assistant/


----------

